# Bulldozer performance hotfix for windows



## linkin

http://www.maximumpc.com/article/news/microsoft_releases_amd_bulldozer-boosting_hotfix



> This article introduces an update that optimizes the performance of AMD Bulldozer CPUs that are used by Windows 7-based or Windows Server 2008 R2-based computers. Currently, the performance of AMD Bulldozer CPUs is slower than expected. This behavior occurs because the threading logic in Windows 7 and in Windows Server 2008 R2 is not optimized to use the Simultaneous Multithreading (SMT) scheduling feature. This feature was introduced in the Bulldozer family of AMD CPUs.
> 
> So what will the hotfix improve? Again, the web page provides the answer. After you install this hotfix, Windows 7 and Windows Server 2008 R2 fully support AMD Bulldozer CPUs. Therefore, the CPUs operate at the expected performance level.



Link: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2592546/

Have fun!


----------



## claptonman

Hmm. Can't wait to see some benchmarks on it.


----------



## linkin

From what I've read it's anywhere from 5% to 15% increase, which isn't too bad.


----------



## claptonman

Still nothing to make me want to switch out my 960t.


----------



## linkin

I guess... but over here the FX's just dropped in price a little. I reckon I could get one for christmas along with another 6850


----------



## jonnyp11

well now i know what i can waste time tomorrow at school doing, i always finish testing crap with half or more of the time to go. and if i figure a budget i might be looking at these


----------



## Ankur

What is better to get FX 8120 or wait for 3570K ?
I have been noticing there has been lots of promotions of the FX series in my city. The retailers just have loads and loads of AMD products than Intel/Nvidia.
I might switch to AMD soon.


----------



## FuryRosewood

depends on how hard you want to hit your wallet...the intel chip will cost more...but the amd is definately cheaper, you get what you pay for either way, so its up to you, if you want power, intel, if you want to save some dough go amd. there is no denying right now the chip with the most power is intel


----------



## linkin

Here's a link that is working:

http://www.speedyshare.com/file/5b7gF/Windows6.1-KB2592546-x64.msu

(click the file name right above the stars)

It's mainly for bulldozer but it should help with any CPU that uses/supports SMT


----------



## xxmorpheus

Ive heard of nearly 40% increase in performance. Is that true


----------



## jonnyp11

xxmorpheus said:


> Ive heard of nearly 40% increase in performance. Is that true



idk, can you run some benches or something cuz i can't seem to find any with the hotfix, but you'd prob have to put it at stock speeds so we could compare it to the other un-fixed benches online.


----------



## StrangleHold

From what I have heard, its anywhere from 5 to 15%. I dont really see getting 40% unless its that one rare benchmark that doesnt really apply to the average user.


----------



## jonnyp11

http://www.brightsideofnews.com/new...r-patch-by-mistake2c-incomplete-download.aspx


----------



## xxmorpheus

I'll bench early next week, im waiting for my new gigabyte 990fx ud7. stock speed


----------



## jonnyp11

well by then some other benchmarks with the 2 scores side-by-side should be out, forgot you were having issues or whatever. I had said that thinking you could right then or today so we didn't have to wait for someone else to do it and post it, but by next week there should be a good number of them.


----------



## jonnyp11

also now the download has been pulled because apparently it actually dropped performance in some cases, so nevermind.


----------



## 2048Megabytes

Don't they test this stuff before software patches are released?  AMD cannot seem to get Zambezi right thus far.  Hopefully they can work something out.

[Post 4096! Woo hoo!  I bought 4 gigabytes of DDR3 1600 memory for a motherboard upgrade eventually.]


----------



## linkin

Update: Microsoft pulled the patch from their site because it was part one of two hotfixes and not actually ready to release. They also released a statement saying that the full fix should be out sometime in Q1 2012


----------



## jonnyp11

just sayin', that was in my 2 posts from 2 and 3 1/2 hours ago, just a little late on the draw


----------



## ScottALot

Awaiting test results...


----------



## jonnyp11

ScottALot said:


> Awaiting test results...



if it got pulled for decreasing performance in some cases, i don't think banches really matter unless it improve one or 2 and gives us a peak, but i doubt that. i sure hope it is an easy thing to remove otherwise i'm sure many people will be/are pissed



2048Megabytes said:


> Don't they test this stuff before software patches are released?  AMD cannot seem to get Zambezi right thus far.  Hopefully they can work something out.



Also this incident was all on microsoft. the article i linked said that amd said they and intel were both releasing the patches Q'1 '12, and they didn't know why intel had released their side yet and it would not yield any improvements without the rest of the patch.


----------



## alanalian

xxmorpheus said:


> Ive heard of nearly 40% increase in performance. Is that true


No. The low performance of AMD is not because of the windows' problem but the software don't support CMT
The changing of 8C8T into 4C8T could not solve problems unless the software support CMT


----------



## linkin

alanalian said:


> No. The low performance of AMD is not because of the windows' problem but the software don't support CMT
> The changing of 8C8T into 4C8T could not solve problems unless the software support CMT



Well let's hope microsoft give us a nice little christmas present then


----------



## Aastii

linkin said:


> Well let's hope microsoft give us a nice little christmas present then


----------



## StrangleHold

alanalian said:


> No. The low performance of AMD is not because of the windows' problem but the software don't support CMT
> The changing of 8C8T into 4C8T could not solve problems unless the software support CMT


 
Wrong. Of course the software has to support it. Since AMD has Modules instead of full cores the OS doesnt know which core is the best to run each thread on. I could go on with more details but most here already knows what the deal is.


----------

